# out of state hunter screwed by guide



## Liv4hunt (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm stationed at Ft. Hood in Texas and my buddy and I planned a hunt for this coming Fri in the Bergland unit because that was when I could get leave. We contacted a guide that we found in the classifieds and we were supposed to meet him at a diner on saturday. I tried to get ahold of him friday to make sure we are still on and his phone is disconnected. The worst part is I only know his first name. We only have four days to hunt. Is this going to be a wasted trip or could we get some baits out and maybe get a bear? It is a long drive for us, we are coming from detroit and if it is going to be a waste I will just stay home and spend time with my family. Thanks for the input.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that bro.

Denis


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Did you send any money yet?

There might be some guides you could find last minute on here.

Its just my opinion, but I would think you would have a rough time trying to start a bait with only 4 days to hunt. Especially 2 weeks into the season. I'm no expert though, its just my thoughts.

Ryan


----------



## loborojo (Apr 27, 2002)

*It's sure that time of year....lots of bad guide posts showing up. But in answer to your question...the only time it's a waste of time is if you aren't in the woods! That's the one sure way to not get your bear.

If all you have is a couple days the odds are slim....but not impossible. Do you have any knowledge of bear movements...bait requirements, etc? That will be the biggest factor in having success with your situation. Location, Location, Location...by now the bears have been worked quite a bit...you need remote areas with good cover and food sources nearby. i.e. - swamp with a beech ridge nearby...etc. Good scent from your bait will help as well. 

There's still a chance you might find a decent guide last minute...some of them have hunters that are no show or had to cancel last minute. Good luck*


----------



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

Get in touch with me if you would,i have a friend with a large parcle of private property there that may be able to help you out,we will try our hardest to help you.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

Liv4hunt said:


> I'm stationed at Ft. Hood in Texas and my buddy and I planned a hunt for this coming Fri in the Bergland unit because that was when I could get leave. We contacted a guide that we found in the classifieds and we were supposed to meet him at a diner on saturday. I tried to get ahold of him friday to make sure we are still on and his phone is disconnected. The worst part is I only know his first name. We only have four days to hunt. Is this going to be a wasted trip or could we get some baits out and maybe get a bear? It is a long drive for us, we are coming from detroit and if it is going to be a waste I will just stay home and spend time with my family. Thanks for the input.


first off i would hope you didnt send him money, and if you did send him money,did he have a website?, did he send you pictures of bears you will be hunting? email? anything other then a phone number? this would be my first clue he wasnt legit. i know you called off an add, but cmon poeple.... we here this crap every year, and people keep sending money to these guys....geeeezzzzzzzz

im thinking you did send him money.


----------



## Liv4hunt (Sep 19, 2010)

thunder river outfitters said:


> first off i would hope you didnt send him money, and if you did send him money,did he have a website?, did he send you pictures of bears you will be hunting? email? anything other then a phone number? this would be my first clue he wasnt legit. i know you called off an add, but cmon poeple.... we here this crap every year, and people keep sending money to these guys....geeeezzzzzzzz
> 
> im thinking you did send him money.


Yea, I must not have followed my instinct. It all happened so fast, my friend called me and told me that there were left over tags for when I would be home. The next day I was calling people that were advertising baiting services. The money isn't the issue as I will probably get it back eventually. Its the hunt that is now ruined while I wait to get that money back and the friend that is trying to act like $#@T happens but I know that he is steamed because he took time off work and bought a tag and got extra bait for the days that we would be hunting. I def agree with Thunder though, it's buyer beware, especially when you try to cut corners.


----------



## Liv4hunt (Sep 19, 2010)

One last thought, I truly believe in karma. The reason that people like this need to scam people to get by is because of the attitude that they have that makes them believe it is ok to scam people in the first place. Someone with a better attitude toward life wouldn't need to scam because they have done better with their lives to begin with.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Live4hunt, just a suggestion, but you might consider filing a formal complaint against the "guide" with MDNRE in the event he applies for a State Land Use Permit to guide next year. You can send it to: [email protected]

You also might consider filing a complaint with the Ottawa National Forest Supervisor, Susan Spear at the USFS office in Ironwood, Mi. should this individual seek a permit to guide in the Ottawa National Forest in the Bergland Zone. 

Lodging complaints with those resources may spare other folks the misfortune you experienced.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

It might be hard collecting your money and filing a complaint with only a first name.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I would highly suggest you take Hank up on his offer...


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

Liv4hunt said:


> Yea, I must not have followed my instinct. It all happened so fast, my friend called me and told me that there were left over tags for when I would be home. The next day I was calling people that were advertising baiting services. The money isn't the issue as I will probably get it back eventually. Its the hunt that is now ruined while I wait to get that money back and the friend that is trying to act like $#@T happens but I know that he is steamed because he took time off work and bought a tag and got extra bait for the days that we would be hunting. I def agree with Thunder though, it's buyer beware, especially when you try to cut corners.


it will be difficult to get your money back with just a first name.
there are many other guides in that unit that are legit. i may be headed up to bergland unit to fill my tag. good luck to ya.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

As mentioned, call Hank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

If i were you, i spend the money on a legit outfitter/guide. If your going to do it yourself....just stay home


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

and post any phone number and contact info you might have,, name location ect,, 

(Red Oak- west alcona co. is looking for the bear dog hunters, white f-250 desiel w/ green john deer front plate, taking down private gates to recover dogs) thumb hunters???


----------



## Liv4hunt (Sep 19, 2010)

solohunter said:


> and post any phone number and contact info you might have,, name location ect,,
> 
> (Red Oak- west alcona co. is looking for the bear dog hunters, white f-250 desiel w/ green john deer front plate, taking down private gates to recover dogs) thumb hunters???


I am going to post the phone # and the paper that the classified was in. The guy's name was Jon and we were supposed to meet him at Konteka? He said it was a diner or something like that. I may have misrepresented this a little bit. He was not supposed to be our guide. My buddy and I were going to take over as soon as he showed us where the baits were at.


----------

